

Why the switch from foraging to farming?  - cwan
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-03-foraging-farming.html

======
mulation
I suppose this idea has been stated in Jared Diamond's 1997 book "Guns, Germs,
and Steel: The Fates of Human Societies"

